# Now this is being Progressive, Progressive Insurance Pilot program for Penn. St. Lyfties



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I just saw this for you Penn. folks. http://www.post-gazette.com/business/career-workplace/2015/03/13/Progressive-will-offer-insurance-to-Lyft-drivers-under-pilot-program/stories/201503130186

The policy only applies to Lyft not the Ubes. And this is pretty cool, you're covered even when you're not driving for Lyft. Let it flow Flo!! Here in Pennslva, I mean Pennsylvania...ahh? no? ahh...your state, and all over the country.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Progressive enters ridesharing market in Pennsylvania*
*http://m.ibamag.com/news/progressive-enters-ridesharing-market-21723.aspx*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> I just saw this for you Penn. folks. http://www.post-gazette.com/business/career-workplace/2015/03/13/Progressive-will-offer-insurance-to-Lyft-drivers-under-pilot-program/stories/201503130186
> 
> The policy only applies to Lyft not the Ubes. And this is pretty cool, you're covered even when you're not driving for Lyft. Let it flow Flo!! Here in Pennslva, I mean Pennsylvania...ahh? no? ahh...your state, and all over the country.


POST # 2 /@Rubyson&sme : Easy for
you to say! 
LOL Chortle. Happy Belated St. Patrick's.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm in Pittsburgh, and just decided to do rideshare driving part-time last week. I've already left a message with progressive about this insurance coverage and hope I can get a quote on Monday. I'll report back what they tell me.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Car is a 2013 Subaru Impreza

Told the woman I'm planning on driving 20 hours a week max.

Liability - $100,000/$300,000
Property - $50,000

Comprehensive and Collision - $500 deductible

Under/Ininsured - $25,000/$50,000 Stacked

Rental - $30 a day/$900 Max 

6 Month quote - $3,106 - OUCH! (current personal policy is about $750 for 6 months)

On the bright side, this is primary regardless of when the accident takes place (and regardless of if you're Lyfting or Ubering, you just have to be associated with Lyft to get coverage), so no dealing with James River or whoever Lyft uses unless limits are reached. All the above are minimum levels, since my car is leased. I imagine if you wanted a higher deductible or lower liability it would drop a lot.

Hope this helps anyone in PA looking to go legit. I'm undecided at this point. an extra $400 on insurance is a bit much, but I really don't have any other type of part-timing I can do at the moment because of my schedule, so I may have to just bite the bullet for the time being, and hope another, cheaper insurance company offers something soon.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

The only way for this to work is some type of flat fee added to current rates 3106 is about the same as regular commercial policy


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Update. Just got off the phone with them again. I forgot to mention that my wife is included on this policy (which is apparently required), and she had an at fault accident in June 2012. I called back and asked how much the rate would be after 3 years passed. The first girl who gave the above quote also incorrectly listed me as being uninsured currently. With that corrected and my wife's accident removed, the rate will be $2040 for 6 months. Still high, but a cost I'm willing to take if it means I don't have to worry about being covered.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

nikb said:


> Update. Just got off the phone with them again. I forgot to mention that my wife is included on this policy (which is apparently required), and she had an at fault accident in June 2012. I called back and asked how much the rate would be after 3 years passed. The first girl who gave the above quote also incorrectly listed me as being uninsured currently. With that corrected and my wife's accident removed, the rate will be $2040 for 6 months. Still high, but a cost I'm willing to take if it means I don't have to worry about being covered.


That's a little better still significant. Is it worth it at 20 hrs a week seems like you would be losing out a weeks pay monthly. A flat 500 tnc add on would be best but then again progressive is looking out for progressive


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Because of my currently unpredictable full-time work schedule, there aren't really any other part time gigs that are as flexible as this. So even if my overhead is going up it's still the best option for me (it may not be worth it to others). Since this is the ONLY insurance company that will issue a policy in PA, I think they're happy to charge whatever they like for this coverage. But if GEICO comes in and offers the relatively cheap insurance they have been offering in other states, i'll gladly switch.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

this is real good....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, you're willing to pay $4,000 a year for coverage? That's outrageous. Progressive quoted me $3,700 for FULL commercial insurance (not this new hybrid pilot program) with a $1,000 deductible.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Wow, you're willing to pay $4,000 a year for coverage? That's outrageous. Progressive quoted me $3,700 for FULL commercial insurance (not this new hybrid pilot program) with a $1,000 deductible.


Depends on what value you place on the vehicle. Rates can vary dramatically on the vehicle valuation.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a 500 deductible and a wife on the policy who is under 25. Those certainly don't help the price. Since I have a lease with Chase. That's the highest deductible I'm allowed to have.

It's also not hybrid, it's full commercial coverage with rates based on rideshare driving instead of full on taxi driving.


----------



## TheInsuranceGuy1776 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,


Let me start out by telling everyone that I am an insurance agent. I work for a brokerage that specializes in public livery and hopefully can help clear up some of the confusion. As far as I understand it, no personal insurance policy at this time will cover ride-share drivers. As soon as you accept money for transporting people, the personal policy becomes void and will not cover you, your vehicle, your passengers, the damage to other peoples property, and leave you liable! I have read over Uber's insurance policy and again as I interpret it, would not be comfortable using it myself. What scares me the most is (pulled directly from Uber's application to the PaPUC), "During the time that an Operator is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage,"..."This policy is contingent to a Operator's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero." That reads at best, very ambiguously. I can tell you that if your personal insurance finds out you are trying to file a claim and were on the clock...you will be left high and dry. Most rideshare drivers I speak to are doing this as a moonlight type job to make a few extra bucks. To me, that means that they need their vehicle for other activities as well, like a day job or taking the kids to school. If you have a claim and are left without a vehicle because two insurance companies are playing hot potato with your insurance policy, that will do you no good.



The way I see it there are a few options:


Roll the dice. Hope you never have a claim. 

This is not the way to do business. You need the coverage. Your family needs the coverage. Your passengers need the coverage. If you have a serious claim, you the driver can be held liable and you can bet your bottom dollar you will be named in the suit. Successful or not, it will cost you money and time.


Purchase a Commercial Auto Policy

This would be the equivalent of the type of policy a taxi or limo driver carries. It will cover you, your passengers, your property and damage to other peoples property. This type of policy, while extensive in its coverage, can be very costly and for a part time driver, can offset the benefit of rideshare driving in the first place. 


Purchase a Hybrid Policy

As of earlier this month our agency is offering a policy by an A rated insurance carrier, that will offer coverage for rideshare drivers both on and off the clock. It will cover you before the app is turned on, while on duty, after the app is turned off, when your vehicle is parked in your driveway, when you are taking the kids to soccer practice and on the way home from the grocery store. The best part is....it is affordable! While it will be more expensive than a traditional personal auto policy it will still be more affordable than a commercial policy and offer the same type of protection. At this point in time it only being offered in Pennsylvania but in the coming months we will be writing in: Arizona, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Missouri, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Wisconsin, Wyoming.


If you would like more information on this new product, please PM or email me with your contact information and I would be happy to continue this conversation.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So is it excluding the period between accepting a ping until after the rider gets out? I don't get how the time between rides isn't covered by personal insurance. If I do home health care, and hit 10 homes in a day, isn't that travel covered? Isn't driving between jobs the same as looking for work? If I spend all day filling out job applications, or 3 weeks in a row for that matter, it's all covered under personal insurance. I think the insurance industry is pulling a fast one on us. I don't blame you for not covering during the period when Uber's insurance does but you guys want to completely void our policies.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I don't get how the time between rides isn't covered by personal insurance. .


If your personal insurance has a livery exclusion, the very moment you use it for livery, your entire policy is void, regardless of whether or not a contingency policy may cover you when actually doing the livery. The clauses are usually pretty unambiguous.

My Progressive insurance covers me regardless of whether I have any passengers, am on my way to a passenger, am waiting for a ping, or am driving to the store with no app on. It is primary at all times, the Uber or Lyft insurance only kick in if my maximum limits are reached.


----------

